# Mit PHP Script unter anderem Benutzer ausführen (Unix)



## SwissError (13. Juni 2005)

Hi

Ich erkläre mein Problem:
Ich möchte mit PHP einem Unixscript einen anstos geben (ausführen). Doch dies nicht unter dem Benutzer "apache" sondern unter einem anderen Benutzer (Benutzername: "hlhosting").

Ich habe schon einiges nachgelesen (vor allem in verbindung mit sudo). Doch hab da noch nicht ganz das richtige gefunden (auch wenn es vielleicht doch bei sudo liegt).

Bedinungen sind noch: Es muss ein Passwort mitgegeben werden können ODER es darf nur die eine *datei*.sh starten und sonst gar nichts!

Danke schon mal für die Unterstützung!


----------



## itwasjustme (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

 beschäftige mich auch gerade damit 

also ich erkläre dir jetzt mal wie ich das gemacht habe...

zuerst einen user erstellen nach deiner wahl,

dann einen Ordner erstellen wo du dein Unix Script drin haben willst

diesem Ordner mit Deiner datei dann als Owner eintragen bzw als Spezielle gruppe.

Jetzt musst du dann nur in deinem Unix Script eingeben das es nicht unter apache starten soll sondern unter dem neuen user:


```
CS_USER="dein neuer user"  
PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin
```


so hat das ganze bei mir funktioniert 

ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## ikosaeder (27. Juni 2012)

Aus:http://www.linux-forum.de/shell-scr...usfuehren-apache-suexec-geht-nicht-35356.html
$output = system("/usr/bin/sudo -u benutzer /pfad/zum/script", $return);  

Du kannst einen User mit eingeschränkten Rechten erstellen, in dem du ihm kein Homeverzeichnis und keine Loginshell zuweist und in keine Gruppe, außer seiner eigenen einträgst. 

Apache selbst bietet die Funktion suExec an:
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/suexec.html


----------

